# Reference Material



## Krakosky (Feb 25, 2012)

List your depth module and what reference material you plan on taking/ took to the exam. List any reference materials you didn't have but felt you needed during the exam?

MD Depth

MERM

Conversions book

ASME Steam Tables

Shigley

Machinery Handbook


----------



## Outlaw44 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be taking the exam in April as well...T/F depth. So far, I've been working the MERM practice problems and have been almost exclusively using the MERM and steam tables. I have the MERM conversions and index printed out to keep from flipping back and forth in the book while trying to solve the problems. I have also been taking hand notes as I've been perusing the chapters, but haven't really been referencing those while doing the practice problems. I was also thinking about printing out the most common appendices that I look back at while doing problems, but so far I have just been flipping back to them. I've seen others around the forum say that they made a 1 or 2 page cheat sheet of the equations they used the most.

I'm sure I will have a better idea of the most efficient setup of resources in a couple weeks when I start taking the practice exams.

Some of my coworkers (T/F Depth as well) have also recommended I take a thermodynamics, fluids, and heat transfer book with me.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. There seemed to be a lot more activity on the board in the mechanical section for the Oct exam. Maybe more people take it then. Which steam tables are you using? The ones within the MERM? Even tho I'm taking the MD depth I still want to have a good set of steam tables for the breadth section. I've also been working thru the MERM practice problems. I feel pretty good about fluids but still not entirely confident with thermo and heat transfer. I'm working thru the HVAC chapters right now. My goal is to finish going thru the practice problems with 3-4 weeks left before the exam. From that point on I'll do practice problems and make sure I have all my reference material tabbed and organized. I was going to create an equations sheet but ultimately decided to use the MERM equations book instead. I'm going to write notes in it and also have been writing notes within my MERM. I'm going to take my FE reference manual as a backup. I'm pretty familiar with it as I just took the FE last year.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I agree...seemed to be a lot more discussion when I was trying to come up with a plan and watching people discuss about the Oct. exam. Maybe in a few weeks people will start popping up again as it gets close to game time.

Here is the steam tables book I'm using: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0471465011/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

One of my coworkers used it and recommended it. And for $15 (used), I can't complain. Be advised, there are both SI and U.S. Unit versions (I got the U.S.).

I also have my FE equations book and will probably bring it, but I haven't been using it thus far. I might have to make it a point to do that just because it will be easier to flip through, but with the MERM practice problems, I've become pretty familiar with the MERM.

Our plans to test day are identical. I am also working MERM (HVAC actually) problems now, for the next couple weeks. Then I'll start on taking the practice tests over and over and polishing up with practice problems. MERM practice problems seem to be kicking my a$$, no matter the topic. I have a good understanding after I finish a problem or chapter, but I wonder how much I will retain. Seems like each problem that covers new material makes me scratch my head for a while. I like to tell myself that's normal.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmm...are those steam tables "better" than the ones contained within the MERM? I'd hate to buy them if they're similar to the ASME compact tables. I like having the tables in a separate booklet so it's easier to flip thru. I'm also planning on getting the MERM appendix and index bound. I hate flipping back and forth thru that book bc I feel like its going to fall apart eventually.

I feel the same way about the practice problems. I guess the good thing is most people say the ppi problems are more difficult than the actual exam problems. I get frustrated when I'm working thru a problem and they make assumptions. That isn't realistic of the exam (I hope). I hope as I am working thru these problems I am retaining the info and increasing speed. We'll see.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the ASME compact tables, but I did a quick Google Sucks search and they appear to be similar. Or the Table of Contents does anyway. I like them better than the MERM, however, because there is more data points and it's easier to flip through. If you already have the ASME compact tables, it's probably a wash whether the book I have is better or not.

Problems...yeah, I've gathered they're much tougher than exam problems, but still teach good skills to obtain. There are times when I have to stop and ask myself "why." To make sure I understand why we're chasing down a lot of info. I think it's easy to get overwhelmed with the amount of work in each MERM problem, but important to step back and say, "ok, why did we just do all of that. If they gave me all those variables, would I know to use X equation to solve it."


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 1, 2012)

WTF? Where did "Google Sucks Sucks" come from? I swear I only typed in Google Sucks..


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice auto-feature, I see....


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2012)

Machine Design: MERM, Machinery's handook, Machine design, Steel manual, and bound folder. Didn't use Machine design book once, and would've left it. I highly suggest book tabbing everything you're familiar with for quick reference, and carrying a bound folder of charts, graphs, conversions, common formulas etc. I did this, and practiced with them as much as possible. This proved successful for me.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 1, 2012)

The thing I don't like about the ASME tables is that they don't have hfg or uf and ug. It's probably not a big deal but I guess every second saved counts.

Reading back over some older posts after the Oct exam makes me realize I need to make sure not to discount HVAC and heat transfer. Sometime I'm working thru a problem and think "this is way too complex to appear on the exam, at least in the breadth section". Now I'm not so sure. Did you purchase the 6MS books? I've been on the fence about buying them bc I've heard they contain so many errors.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 1, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> The thing I don't like about the ASME tables is that they don't have hfg or uf and ug. It's probably not a big deal but I guess every second saved counts.
> 
> Reading back over some older posts after the Oct exam makes me realize I need to make sure not to discount HVAC and heat transfer. Sometime I'm working thru a problem and think "this is way too complex to appear on the exam, at least in the breadth section". Now I'm not so sure. Did you purchase the 6MS books? I've been on the fence about buying them bc I've heard they contain so many errors.


Oh, the steam tables I have DEFINITELY have hfg, uf and ug and the like.

I have not purchased the 6MS documentation. I know people recommend them and I was on the fence too. Heard quite a bit of negative stuff about them as well.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2012)

They helped me, see the six minute thread


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 2, 2012)

I decided to purchase the Keenan and Keyes steam tables since I found them for $15. $15 isn't that big of a deal if it's going to help me on the exam. I'm going to ask the people in my review class tomorrow what they think of the 6MS. Looking at amazon, HVAC got great reviews but people didn't care too much for the MD and T/F. Still on the fence about them and also Marks and Roark's.


----------

